# Motorbike Riders



## xJACKx (Jun 14, 2011)

Ive noticed theres quite a few riders on the forums, so thought id start a thread were you can post a photo of you and/or your bike, All types of bikes welcome.

Ill start it off this was about two years ago, when id just came back from a ride so my babys a bit dirty.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't have any pics or vid because I have a new comp and I don't live at home anymore, but I've got a KX 125 and 250. 

Going to get a 250f and a ute in the next year and hit up black duck now that I live down here.

What's the biggest gap you've hit on your 85, and can you do any tricks?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 14, 2011)

we have had heaps of these threads,but i always add a pic

this is my 1000RR and im doin a bit of reprezenting


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 14, 2011)

biggest gap was bout 7meters its the only jump were i go riding except the odd occasion when i go to pacific park. i have a photo of me jumping it but its on my old comp which isnt set up, but i might get it off and post it.


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 14, 2011)

I had a honda xr 80  out grown quickly. Sold it to get herps but now im looking at getting into downhill or xc mountain bikes.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jun 14, 2011)

used to ride a RMZ250 2005 model but roads more my thing........


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 14, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> used to ride a RMZ250 2005 model but roads more my thing........


 
ive always loved the ninjas, think itll be my first road bike.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jun 14, 2011)

yeh this is my first road bike.. one more year and i have my unrestricted licence  they r a good learner bike


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

I hate the laws... I'm going to get my license and do Q-ride and either wait till the 12 months is up, or just ride an R6 and hope I don't get pinched.


----------



## Banjo (Jun 14, 2011)

Here are a couple my bikes, the Triumph Tiger now has a Arrow race pipe with air box modifications and the extra tunes downloaded to make it go a whole lot faster. The picture was taken when I went to Darwin last year for a ride. The dirt bike is A little TTR239 which I have fun on with the family, and my young boys CRF50 which he loves to ride.


View attachment 205635
View attachment 205634
View attachment 205633
View attachment 205632


----------



## blakehose (Jun 14, 2011)

Terrible photo. Bit of an action shot back when I was still riding...


----------



## timantula (Jun 14, 2011)

heres josh coppins and myself back in 95.... hmmmm the pictures not uploading..


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 14, 2011)

blakehose said:


> View attachment 205639
> Terrible photo. Bit of an action shot back when I was still riding...


 
that looks like a familliar track wheres it at?


----------



## blakehose (Jun 14, 2011)

Barrabool mate, great track. That jump is the triple on the back section.


----------



## Banjo (Jun 14, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> yeh this is my first road bike.. one more year and i have my unrestricted licence  they r a good learner bike



What sort of bike are you looking at when you get your unrestricted license?


----------



## Erebos (Jun 14, 2011)

this is one of my fav bikes I got it's a triumph daytona 600 that I fully rebuilt and painted pearl white.






there is my other daytona 600 I use for track days I'm rebuilding that now as I stacked at eastern creek.



and that one is my hyosung gt650r efi model that I pimped out and de-restricked. I live my bikes I got over 10000 pics of them from my rebuilds as when I stacked I cracked the crankcase in the oil pump housing and had to tig it up.



before



after.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 14, 2011)

How long has everyone been riding, and has anyone who rides road bikes had an accident?


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 14, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> used to ride a RMZ250 2005 model but roads more my thing........



Nice bike, infact all good bikes but this ones nice. haha


----------



## Erebos (Jun 14, 2011)

I've had 5 accidents in 2009 I t-boned a cop car at 100 I did jump on the brakes so prob only hit them at 60 ish it was there fault they payed for everything except for my pain.


----------



## Banjo (Jun 14, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> How long has everyone been riding, and has anyone who rides road bikes had an accident?



I have been riding for 24 years now, and have had one ambulance ride and stay in hospital that lasted 9 days, and 2 months off work, and a couple of minor accidents that were a visit to the hospital for check up and x-rays and the sent home. Not a bad record for a temperary Australian, still riding and love it.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Un decided yet. Whatever i can score at a good price. I like all makes and models.


----------



## ericrs (Jun 14, 2011)

i got a 2005 gsxr 600 that im currently converting into a street fighter. all i need is the lights now. love the moto x handlebars


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 14, 2011)

br3nton said:


> I've had 5 accidents in 2009 I t-boned a cop car at 100 I did jump on the brakes so prob only hit them at 60 ish it was there fault they payed for everything except for my pain.


 
Wow, that's really scary! Glad you're still here to tell the tale.



Banjo said:


> I have been riding for 24 years now, and have had one ambulance ride and stay in hospital that lasted 9 days, and 2 months off work, and a couple of minor accidents that were a visit to the hospital for check up and x-rays and the sent home. Not a bad record for a temperary Australian, still riding and love it.


 
That's a great record for 24 years. Its good to hear that you can ride a bike for that many years and still be here, usually people only get to hear the stories about the people who die. You're doing well


----------



## KingSirloin (Jun 14, 2011)

This is me...


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jun 14, 2011)

What happened to thr black gsxr king sirloin


----------



## Erebos (Jun 14, 2011)

Banjo said:


> I have been riding for 24 years now, and have had one ambulance ride and stay in hospital that lasted 9 days, and 2 months off work, and a couple of minor accidents that were a visit to the hospital for check up and x-rays and the sent home. Not a bad record for a temperary Australian, still riding and love it.


 
Yep true that your lucky your still ridding I only ride rarely now after my stack track days are my thing now.


----------



## Banjo (Jun 14, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> This is me...


 
Great looking Kawka there KingSirlon. Please don't take this the wrong way mate.
Your picture is just missing one thing mate. You have a Good helment, good jacket, good gloves and what looks like Draggin jeans. 

Boots?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 14, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> How long has everyone been riding, and has anyone who rides road bikes had an accident?





ive been riding on the road since 1997,i had a huge accident in 2001 where i had a head on with a truck,shattered some bones and had a handlebar go through my thigh




where the bar went through my thigh





and in 2003 i hit a swamp wallaby and came off ruptering my liver and spending a week in intensive care


----------



## Joemal (Jun 14, 2011)

My bike .CBR 1100 Blackbird .


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 14, 2011)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 205675
> View attachment 205674
> 
> 
> My bike .CBR 1100 Blackbird .


Hmmm going my way  XXX


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 14, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> Hmmm going my way  XXX


 

sounds like he has been going your way 

you been on the bike yet?????


----------



## Joemal (Jun 14, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> Hmmm going my way  XXX



Don't worry peoples it's just my stalker pillion .....


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 14, 2011)

dont have any pics at the moment but iv got a yz450 and recently sold my old road bike and in return got a new yzf-r6  i have been riding since i could walk just about lol, racing is in my family so i followed the tradition..


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 14, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> sounds like he has been going your way
> 
> you been on the bike yet?????


Not yet, have to learn how to sheath mine claws first ROFL...



$NaKe PiMp said:


> ive been riding on the road since 1997,i had a huge accident in 2001 where i had a head on with a truck,shattered some bones and had a handlebar go through my thigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are some stacks $P, glad your still in one piece 
Crystal


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah i ride a bit got a zx14 and a triumph 900 speed triple streetfighter , wouldnt mind building a dream bike one day tho
i have pics somwhere on the other bike thread i will go look for them


----------



## KingSirloin (Jun 15, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> What happened to thr black gsxr king sirloin


 
I sold it....regretfully. Was my favourite bike but couldn't ride for more than 30 mins without getting sore back, shoulders, wrists....etc.

Decided to look at nakeds and tourers and the Z1000 was as close to sporty as I could find and far more comfortable to ride. Love its sound too.

Still miss the gixxer though. Would love to take another one for a ride one day.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 15, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> I sold it....regretfully. Was my favourite bike but couldn't ride for more than 30 mins without getting sore back, shoulders, wrists....etc.
> 
> Decided to look at nakeds and tourers and the Z1000 was as close to sporty as I could find and far more comfortable to ride. Love its sound too.
> 
> Still miss the gixxer though. Would love to take another one for a ride one day.


 
That's a nice gsxr! Iv always wanted one of these bad boys.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 15, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> ive been riding on the road since 1997,i had a huge accident in 2001 where i had a head on with a truck,shattered some bones and had a handlebar go through my thigh and in 2003 i hit a swamp wallaby and came off ruptering my liver and spending a week in intensive care


 
OUCH!!! You're lucky to live through a head on with a truck! What happened? Glad you're ok now. I think you have 9 lives lol.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 15, 2011)

well i started riding at 5-6 year old and slowly got to an age were i was spending so much time on dirt i suffered BURN OUT !!! 

i started on a pee wee 50 moved to a YZ80 then a honda 80 big wheel which i won the australian title on for my age !!

as a teenager i always wanted a GREEN MACHINE = the best !!!! so ever since 15 i went GREEN !!!!

KX 125 japanese import - even the brakes had never been seen in australia before so i had to buy a new system just to get more pads !!!

KX250 - what a beast but i do hate chrome bores 
KX450- even better 
i still have my green machines all 3 of them !!!! i have been offered money for them as there in top condition but never sold 

i have worked for Craig dack on the Yamaha / CDR Miller Racing Team , back in the Danny Hamm days !!!
and several others but moved on from there 

i build bikes when i have time but choppers and other projects but time is always against me !!!

heres a link to my bikes i have made around 12 bikes now i think ! i have had my bikes on the covers of LIVE TO RIDE several times 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/reptilian-kman-24073/albums/fat-trike-3491/

this one made for BATMAN begins comp ! - i didnt win but HAS THE LONGEST RACK in AUSTRALIA ( FORKS) check out the angle 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...lbums/live-ride-front-cover-batman-bike-3492/

My HOTROD 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/reptilian-kman-24073/albums/hot-rod-4236/

as you can see i LOVE TOYS


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 15, 2011)

this is from my recent stack looks like nothing compared to some, the fuel tap on my mate ttr125 dug in and ripped it open (you could see the bone when the doctor cleaned it up) 4 stiches, it was 6cm accross x 4cm down.


----------



## elogov (Jun 15, 2011)

Well i ride a 2010 drz400e no pic's at the moment but ill get some after this weekends ride through Davies creek track near cairns. $NaKe PiMp feel free to post more pics of you stunting .


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Ned_fisch (Jun 15, 2011)

Just bought a new dirt bike, good buy at that.

Some intense crashes I have seen, but it's all the fun of it.

07' SX 125, I recently bought.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 15, 2011)

its not so much stunting but simply wheelieing gangsta style


----------



## KingSirloin (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone got pics of injuries they've given to the person that caused their accident?


----------



## welchy94 (Jun 15, 2011)

i am going riding for the first time in 8 days in qld!! cant wait so pumped! riding a klx200 and maybe then the 250 but we will see how it goes haha nice bike $nakepimp mums bf has a cbr 1100xx blackbird as well! same as joemal's its a weapon!


----------



## MathewB (Jun 15, 2011)

This my Kawasaki, I don't ride in comps or know much about it but I love it!


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 15, 2011)

nice green machine matt, gotta love the kawasakis.


----------



## Garenio (Jun 15, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> I sold it....regretfully. Was my favourite bike but couldn't ride for more than 30 mins without getting sore back, shoulders, wrists....etc.


 
I have the same bike, though of a '08 vintage. I've put a pair of helibars on it and it's super-comfy now. Riding the wife's k7 600 with the stock clipons makes me sore pretty quick!


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 15, 2011)

This is what I used to have, don't have it anymore and won't be able to have another one until after my mother dies, which hopefully won't be for a very long time! Pics were taken 5 years ago:


----------



## MathewB (Jun 15, 2011)

Kawasaki_Jack said:


> nice green machine matt, gotta love the kawasakis.



I do. It's probably one of the cooler things in my life, and that life includes herps


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll throw some pictures up after i wash them and take some :lol:

I have an '02 CBR600 F4i whic is awesome fun. I used to have cruisers, but this is a fantastic change!!! I also have an '02 Yamaha YZ250.... i love 2 strokes!


----------



## Needachange (Jun 16, 2011)

*post deleted*


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's my toys and my backyard!


They're nothing special, Bike is a suzuki, quad is a honda. Car is a 200kW 2010 ford focus XR5 Turbo - 0-100 in 6.5sec. 

I'm new to the whole bike stuff though, Anyone know where i can legally ride in victoria? (after i get a licence) 


(also, apologies for including the car, its the only photo i have of the bikes  )


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 17, 2011)

When you say legally ride... is the bike registered? Either Rec reg or road reg?


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jun 18, 2011)

i mean places where its legal to ride if you have the appropriate license and registration.

This bike isn't registered yet but i'll chuck a rec reg on it when i get my lisence and i have a big ute to cart it around to places.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 18, 2011)

i have a few bikes but the two that i ride the most is my Yamaha YZ 125 large wheel 2 stroke and my Suzuki DX 70 (i think its 70cc) which is good for all things fun


----------



## Chrisy (Jun 18, 2011)

I only have one bike and it is a pit pro and yes it is in my kitchen. It is the only bike small enough for me to ride, I have had a go at an RM 80 big wheel with really soft suspension and I could bearly touch the ground but it was so much fun any way I want my road lisence so bad it hurts but I have not been able to find a bike that I can touch the ground on. I am only 5.1
How is this I went to Qride and passed every one of their stupid tests on a bike that I could only touch ground with my tip toe on the left side of the bike and comes to the last test of the day, hill start at a T intersection on a sloping hill, went to touch ground to stop at the stop sign, miss calculated how far my toe was to the ground, needless to say I droped the bike. End of story.
I am only 5 Foot and I need a bike with a seat hight of no more that 28inches. I am so close to modifying the pitty so that it can be road registered. LOL, would be cool.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 18, 2011)

Chrisy said:


> View attachment 206037
> I only have one bike and it is a pit pro and yes it is in my kitchen. It is the only bike small enough for me to ride, I have had a go at an RM 80 big wheel with really soft suspension and I could bearly touch the ground but it was so much fun any way I want my road lisence so bad it hurts but I have not been able to find a bike that I can touch the ground on. I am only 5.1
> How is this I went to Qride and passed every one of their stupid tests on a bike that I could only touch ground with my tip toe on the left side of the bike and comes to the last test of the day, hill start at a T intersection on a sloping hill, went to touch ground to stop at the stop sign, miss calculated how far my toe was to the ground, needless to say I droped the bike. End of story.
> I am only 5 Foot and I need a bike with a seat hight of no more that 28inches. I am so close to modifying the pitty so that it can be road registered. LOL, would be cool.


 
It's pretty easy these days mate you can lower bikes it's a pretty simple job.


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 18, 2011)

thesilverbeast said:


> i mean places where its legal to ride if you have the appropriate license and registration.
> 
> This bike isn't registered yet but i'll chuck a rec reg on it when i get my lisence and i have a big ute to cart it around to places.


 
Basically only on proper dirt roads. Even with rec reg you are not allowed on goat tracks or large open areas of bush land and you will get fined if you get caught. At least you wouldnt get done for unlicenced or unregistered  There is an area in Huntly called the Claypits. Its a largish semi cleared area. No vegitation will ever grow there, but i was fined... that was when i was made aware of the laws.


----------



## chris1984 (Jun 18, 2011)

hows it going, 
had no idea how many people on this site ride. i ride a daelim 250 really nice to look at bit of a copy of an r1 heaps of fun to get around on too. cant put any pics on at the moment still haven't worked all that stuff out yet,but once i do i'll put some pics of my bike and my snakes on my profile.


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 18, 2011)

I use to have 2 of these but then broke 2 bones in my neck racing over...


----------



## harley0402 (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a drz125. and i could only just touch the ground hence why the small bike lol. I loved it but sold it to get ahead in house repayments. Things you have to do as a "grown up"


----------



## Erebos (Jun 18, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> I had a drz125. and i could only just touch the ground hence why the small bike lol. I loved it but sold it to get ahead in house repayments. Things you have to do as a "grown up"


 
True that one day your be able to get another toy.


----------



## harley0402 (Jun 18, 2011)

fully, the day will come


----------



## harleyreggie (Jun 19, 2011)

This is my ride. A 2006 Harley Davidson Springer. Heaps of mechanical and cosmetic work done. I have been riding 29 years only had one small accident, still rode bike home and got 9 stitches in my hand. That's all.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 19, 2011)

harleyreggie said:


> This is my ride. A 2006 Harley Davidson Springer. Heaps of mechanical and cosmetic work done. I have been riding 29 years only had one small accident, still rode bike home and got 9 stitches in my hand. That's all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 206052



Nice bike! 29 years riding with one minor accident is fantastic, you must be doing something right 



Chrisy said:


> View attachment 206037
> I am only 5 Foot and I need a bike with a seat hight of no more that 28inches.


 
I'm only 5ft1, I had a Suzuki Intruder which I posted pics of. I could touch the ground on that lol.


----------



## Banjo (Jun 19, 2011)

Chrisy said:


> View attachment 206037
> I only have one bike and it is a pit pro and yes it is in my kitchen. It is the only bike small enough for me to ride, I have had a go at an RM 80 big wheel with really soft suspension and I could bearly touch the ground but it was so much fun any way I want my road lisence so bad it hurts but I have not been able to find a bike that I can touch the ground on. I am only 5.1
> How is this I went to Qride and passed every one of their stupid tests on a bike that I could only touch ground with my tip toe on the left side of the bike and comes to the last test of the day, hill start at a T intersection on a sloping hill, went to touch ground to stop at the stop sign, miss calculated how far my toe was to the ground, needless to say I droped the bike. End of story.
> I am only 5 Foot and I need a bike with a seat hight of no more that 28inches. I am so close to modifying the pitty so that it can be road registered. LOL, would be cool.



We have a lady in our club and she would only be your height, when she stops at the lights she slids her backside of her Motto Guzzi so she can reach the ground with one foot, she manages very well.


----------



## Mitch_s (Jun 19, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> I had a honda xr 80  out grown quickly. Sold it to get herps but now im looking at getting into downhill or xc mountain bikes.


 
im looking to sell my downhill bike if your interested, selling it to buy my first snake actaully. its an ironhorse sunday team. great bike to ride plus sam hill road one in the world cup too


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jun 20, 2011)

Our 2002 VTR 1000 Firestorm....It has got H.I.S.S (Honda Ignition Security System) and Venom pipes (no baffles).

Got my licence wayyyyyy back in 1985.

Only really had 1 accident, where a car cut me off and I thought the ditch would have been softer than a barb wire fence. The biggest concern for my wife was how much it was going to cost to fix the bike (didn't even ask how I was)


----------



## MrHappy (Jul 5, 2011)

My baby


----------



## redlittlejim (Jul 6, 2011)

So guys, im not really top notch when it comes to LAMS bikes. a GSX650S or a GS500f. can either of them be derestricted by swapping the ECU in them? or at all somehow. i have a mate who wants to get one he has been riding for about 4 years but just got his RE so want a decently fast first bike. his limit is $8000. he ways 100kg and is 6ft on the dot. so a big bike like the GSX is not a problem. but he wants one that he wont have to replace once he gets off his RE but he can just derestrict. if not what do you think is the best LAMS bike for him?


----------



## Erebos (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes you can de restrict them it's a throtle stopper and the ecu it cost about 5 k to do from the shops and the won't want to do it.


----------



## mattyg (Jul 6, 2011)

damn i wish i had my moto still. had to sell it to buy a sleep apnea machine (aparently living is more important then a motorbike...i didnt think so)


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 6, 2011)

I've got an old Suzuki TF125 ag bike that Im rebuilding. I've done the engine and shes running sweet!!!! now gotta dow the body work.

Im only on my RE license so Im riding a 2011 ninja 650rl. Love it!!!!


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jul 6, 2011)

This is my longer distance cruiser,

Road King with 103 Kit, S&S easy start cams, Thunder Max auto tuner, and plenty of bling.










And this is my play toy for my having fun days,
2,300cc Triumph Rocket 111 with 100 HP shot of NOS, cams, lock-up clutch, tune boy computer, plus plenty of porting & polishing.
Approx 280 RWHP on the gas. (can't stop it smoking the back tyre on the dyno)






As far as accidents go, I had a near fatal in 1988 that put me in hospital for 9 months (3 months in a coma) and 2 out of body experiences.
26 operations later, and a lot of scars, I wouldn't go a day without having a ride.


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 6, 2011)

Bob your cruiser is beautiful. 1 word comes to mind to describe that rocket III.....EPIC.

Glad to hear you survived the bad times and are still on the bike mate!


----------



## inkaddict (Jul 6, 2011)

My WR450..... .. pretty much sits in my garage now though .. dont get to ride it much


----------



## timantula (Jul 6, 2011)

View attachment 208213
this is josh coppins and myself back in 95 after we won all 3 classes at the new zealand supercross champs....


----------



## MrHappy (Jul 6, 2011)

LOFTYBOB said:


> And this is my play toy for my having fun days,
> 2,300cc Triumph Rocket 111 with 100 HP shot of NOS, cams, lock-up clutch, tune boy computer, plus plenty of porting & polishing.
> Approx 280 RWHP on the gas. (can't stop it smoking the back tyre on the dyno)



Loftybob, that Trumpy is insane.


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jul 6, 2011)

redlittlejim said:


> So guys, im not really top notch when it comes to LAMS bikes. a GSX650S or a GS500f. can either of them be derestricted by swapping the ECU in them? or at all somehow. i have a mate who wants to get one he has been riding for about 4 years but just got his RE so want a decently fast first bike. his limit is $8000. he ways 100kg and is 6ft on the dot. so a big bike like the GSX is not a problem. but he wants one that he wont have to replace once he gets off his RE but he can just derestrict. if not what do you think is the best LAMS bike for him?



Checkout this site for LAMS approved bikes. There is a link to download a pdf on all specified bikes

Learner Approved Motorcycle Scheme (LAM Scheme) (Department of Transport and Main Roads)


----------



## redlittlejim (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah we know which ones are lams approved. wondering peoples thoughts on the best one though for speed considering there restricted but they still all have different power and torque

Ok so totally random question for my APS users. does anyone know toughly how much it would be to ship a motor bike from the US to QLD??? the bike is 200kg and 2.1m long 1.2m high and 0.7 m wide. any help appreciated


----------



## Dallas (Jul 8, 2011)

Just picked this KTM 525 EXC up a few months ago (sold my KX 125 so I could get my license on something).

Its my daily rider now I love it soooooo much!!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jul 8, 2011)

any trial riders on here !!! 

i have been in love with trial bikes since i first saw one but cause i am large i dont think bouncing my balance on a trial bike is gunna help me !!!!

trials not trail View attachment 208424


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm 6'4"tall and getting the wrong side of 100KG, but I love getting out in the bush for a bit of fun.

Trials riding is a great sport or recreational past time.

Still wear my Harley riding gear though.


----------



## Greeny06 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, you got me reading so here's my ride. 2009 GSXR 600. It's a lot of fun, but does get very hot around town (Darwin) and also uncomfortable on the long rides out of town


----------



## LizardLady (Jul 8, 2011)

This is our "baby"... GTR1400... Recently took her to Tassie and back - the thing was built for those roads!


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jul 8, 2011)

Had the Yz465g for about 15 years now and will never part with it. It ran circles round anything I looked at when I was in the market for a bike. This photo was when I did a partial resto about 12 years ago. I am planning on doing another in the next year or two replacing all plastics, fitting decals and maybe even bead blast and powdercoat the frame again. 
View attachment 208541


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 9, 2011)

The link didn't work


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Sep 17, 2011)

Time to get this thread moving again, just picked up the wife's new ride;
2011 Ducati 696 Monster with ABS.
She is recovering from a serious spinal operation, so I had to pick it up for her (via a 130 Km detour through the Adelaide Hills)






Still got old faithfull,









And a new ride to work bike, 2011 Suzuki DL650 ABS V-Strom (only $9K ride away with 12 months rego)


----------



## Snakewoman (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice bikes! I like your cruiser


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Sep 17, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> Nice bikes! I like your cruiser



Cheers Tahlia, when are you getting back on two wheels?

Regards Lofty


----------



## elogov (Sep 17, 2011)

This was taken during the wet season last year behind Tinaroo on the Atherton Tablelands. I've got a-lot more pic's just cant seem to find them.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 17, 2011)

Miss this girl something cronic (and I'm talking about the bike...lol)...


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice CBR Jungleman, I wish I could get one of them.
I bought a brand-new Hyosung GT650R yesterday, can't wait for it to get delivered next weekend, now I just need a riders licence......


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 18, 2011)

600RR are gangsta


----------



## Snakewoman (Sep 18, 2011)

LOFTYBOB said:


> Cheers Tahlia, when are you getting back on two wheels?
> 
> Regards Lofty



Probably won't be for a while. I need to get a new car, the one I have at the moment is great but it's 16 years old, so time to save up for another one to be on the safe side. I can't have a bike while I'm still living at home either, it wouldn't fit in the garage and a certain someone in my house would kill me lol.


----------



## Retic (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's one of mine, I built it from scratch some years ago. This is an interesting thread, I didn't realise anyone other than Triumph built bikes


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Sep 18, 2011)

View attachment 218259
honda crf 150


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## elogov (Sep 18, 2011)

boa said:


> Here's one of mine, I built it from scratch some years ago. This is an interesting thread, I didn't realise anyone other than Triumph built bikes



That's absolutely amazing great job with it!, Just out of curiosity how much of the work was done by you/ how much has it set you back?

Cheers.


----------



## Raddy318 (Sep 18, 2011)

this is my baby, i call her suzie haha


----------



## Ewan (Sep 18, 2011)

This is my Jap import Yam SRX6 thumper kicker.


----------



## gosia (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice bikes on here!..... but I think my takes the winning price lol...... (love my baby! and my son too lol)


----------



## Retic (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks, I like it  I did the complete build myself. The frame was a one off made for me by Spondon Engineering in the UK, the paintwork was done by a friend in England. I did all the building, made things fit that weren't supposed to fit and it started and ran beautifully first time LOL. 
As far as how much, well I have nicknamed it the Money Pit. 



elogov said:


> That's absolutely amazing great job with it!, Just out of curiosity how much of the work was done by you/ how much has it set you back?
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Creed (Sep 19, 2011)

Weather here in the southwest of WA is getting perfect for riding.

I'm on a FZ6n, but for the first time i am thinking about the unthinkable and moving to a faired bike. There is something about Daytonas that keep drawing me to them.


----------



## Beard (Sep 20, 2011)

trx850 and xt600


----------



## hissnbits (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Current ride is an 04' FJR1300. Had since new and dont ride it nearly enough!! Had one road accident where T boned a car and ended up with a grazed palm and knee!! Worst accident was when tore all ligaments in ankle when working as an instructor = embarassing!!! Been riding 25+ years. This is a pic of what mine looks like, but is not a pic of mine.View attachment 218629


----------



## Creed (Sep 20, 2011)

Beard said:


> trx850 and xt600



Did you fighter the trixie?

I almost bought one of them. Was one of those bikes that are just so much fun to ride. Not always the most practical, but leaves a huge smile on your face a long time after you get off.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Sep 20, 2011)

View attachment 218693
My mates bike
View attachment 218694
My old kx250, and the tribes bikes in the background. dont own this bike anymore - wrapped it around a tree at 60 kays. owned a dt200, crf230 & crf250, now got a ttr250.
View attachment 218696
View attachment 218700
A bit of a f*#k-up,
View attachment 218695
A mates "drop" the day he bought the bike new.

I have thousands of pics and vids, always have the "gopro" on every ride.


----------



## spotlight (Sep 20, 2011)

the only thing i find wrong with a bike is by the time you stop turn around, dismount and take your helmet off the snake has already moved off the road and into the long grass LOL , this is me on my 2005 636 Ninja


----------



## Ned_fisch (Sep 20, 2011)

I have never had a proper motocross bike, i've had a peewee 50, ds 80, to a crf150f then to a 230.
Now im on a SX 125, and loving it.
Went riding for the weekend, there was a few racers there.. Trying to keep up with them was a struggle, I seemed to do well though!


----------



## tankslapt (Sep 20, 2011)

I miss my ninja

View attachment 218706
View attachment 218707


----------



## Beard (Sep 21, 2011)

Creed said:


> Did you fighter the trixie?
> 
> I almost bought one of them. Was one of those bikes that are just so much fun to ride. Not always the most practical, but leaves a huge smile on your face a long time after you get off.




Yea I fightered it, its the only way to have a bike:lol: A mate now owns it and has done alot more work to it. It looks bloody great now.

It was a great bike. Rode wonderfully, sounded fantastic. I really miss it.


----------



## elogov (Oct 9, 2011)

Thought i'd bump this thread up after a lovely day's ride through FNQ- 1st pic is the tractor(drz400e)r 2nd YZF450 kawasaki 250 3rd 300TE Berg.


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, my baby (CBR600 F4i) was written off last friday after a tool failed to give way and turned right in front of me. I didnt come off too bad, but the bike (although doesnt look too bad) was written off.

At least i still have my YZ250 to fill the void until a replacement is found!!


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's my little baby; don't think Ive got one of me on the bike- it's WAY too fast for that !

Mine is a 2001 HD Sportster- with SKULL everything.

I may have added a little chrome also


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 4, 2011)

W4NTED said:


> Well, my baby (CBR600 F4i) was written off last friday after a tool failed to give way and turned right in front of me.



Oh no, that sucks!!! Glad you're ok!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 4, 2011)

I just got a 2012 RMZ 250 as a new race bike, i dont have any pictures other than this one when it was new. Here are a few from the first afternoon i got it.





















I also have a Crf 50, Yz 85 BW and a 2011 RMZ 250 (praccy bike).

But unfortuantly i wont be riding it for a while, crashed yesterday and broke my wrist training for this weekends SuperX 

Jordy


----------



## Wally (Nov 4, 2011)

Bad luck about the wrist. Crap timing.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah it is dude, just came back from a compound fracture aswell, fair annoyed !


----------



## Wally (Nov 4, 2011)

View attachment 224652


My ride. 08 YZ250F. The mind says I'm twenty, the body tells me I'm really thirty five. I'll give it up one day I guess.


----------



## cactus2u (Jan 27, 2012)

99 Yamaha vstar 1100 Cruiser fill in bike till i can get my vintage Indian chief if not that a Norton commando


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## pythons unleashed (Jan 27, 2012)

View attachment 235907
Looking at this one


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Moto with out a motor  Went down to threadbo to ride a week ago...came back with a broken collarbone, many stitches and a plate :/ aha i even got the video 

Specialized Demo 8 II


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 27, 2012)

My track bike CBR600




My R1 road bike


----------



## Erebos (Jan 27, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> My track bike CBR600
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice mate 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 27, 2012)

Cheers mate, I had a few over the years.
2006 GSXR1000 This pic was on race day. 




My WR450 when I first got it and it looked good. lol








I could go on and on but it is a snake forum lol


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 27, 2012)

Get some of the GSXR and the new 450 2012 fuel injected weapon soon. Might even throw in some x-ray pictures of my compound fracture broken tib and fib.. First picture is on the way to loui with a few mates and the second is of my ute and the 250f


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Is that pic of the bike with the grren holden taken on the central coast?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 27, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Is that pic of the bike with the grren holden taken on the central coast?



Maaaybbee  Where do ya ride ya down hill around Berowra? Just seen your comment on ya post about your collar bone that's nasty, were you wearing a chestie?


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Maaaybbee  Where do ya ride ya down hill around Berowra? Just seen your comment on ya post about your collar bone that's nasty, were you wearing a chestie?



Ahah i would of had no idea, but i went to that exact carpark to get some reptile stuff  Well i think its that place. There is one illegal track in berowra, it needs some work on it. If you want PM me and ill tell you the street. But i normally go to St Ives to ride at warrimoo.

Actually i broke it in Jindabyne, there was a amazing local made track near where we were camping. I only took my full face as it wasnt that dangerous there...well turns out otherwish :/ Now i dont know if ill get back into riding.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok a few more lol My kids bikes


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 27, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Ahah i would of had no idea, but i went to that exact carpark to get some reptile stuff  Well i think its that place. There is one illegal track in berowra, it needs some work on it. If you want PM me and ill tell you the street. But i normally go to St Ives to ride at warrimoo.
> 
> Actually i broke it in Jindabyne, there was a amazing local made track near where we were camping. I only took my full face as it wasnt that dangerous there...well turns out otherwish :/ Now i dont know if ill get back into riding.



I used to build the ones your talking about near Berowra hights when I was riding BMX when I was your age lol if thats the same set your talkin about, I had a lacie steal meat of this bbq we dug into the ground down there lol 

Got X-rays of ya plate? arhh what doesn't kill ya makes you stronger.



DarwinBrianT said:


> Ok a few more lol My kids bikes



Love the second photo mate, mini Deegan haha

how many cc's is the little black beast?


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> I used to build the ones your talking about near Berowra hights when I was riding BMX when I was your age lol if thats the same set your talkin about, I had a lacie steal meat of this bbq we dug into the ground down there lol
> 
> Got X-rays of ya plate? arhh what doesn't kill ya makes you stronger.



Ill try get pics tonight for you, and the x-rays. Were they the ones at blue ridge?, haha i just gave it away. Or the ones hidden off woodcourt fire trail? They are all i know of. But you could let me know of any other ones? 

And maybe not broken bones, i dont think that will make me stronger, just prone to eaiser brokes collarbones


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 27, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Love the second photo mate, mini Deegan haha
> 
> how many cc's is the little black beast?


Hi mate, his name is Deegan 8)
The black one is a 50cc 
He can ride check out this video of him in the back yard 
Facebook vid.avi - YouTube


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jan 27, 2012)

my New ride 05 model GSXR with 4000km on it


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 27, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> Hi mate, his name is Deegan 8)
> The black one is a 50cc
> He can ride check out this video of him in the back yard
> Facebook vid.avi - YouTube



Haha yess!! that's great mini Deegen the next generation! He's pinning that little beast made me dizzy, how old is he?



Jungle_Fever1 said:


> my New ride 05 model GSXR



Nice mate, what pipe is that?


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 27, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Haha yess!! that's great mini Deegen the next generation! He's pinning that little beast made me dizzy, how old is he?


I got twin boys they are 7


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 27, 2012)

not great pics, and i cant gt the video up but its not very good anyway. Just a gopro straped under the frame.

[video]http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=353100468034456&amp;set=t.100000035185232&amp; type=3&amp;theater[/video]


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 27, 2012)

This will be coming home to me hopefully next Saturday:


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 27, 2012)

Compound fracture Broken tib, fib


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 27, 2012)

all of your screws went right through the bone? I was worried about the one thatwent through mine, like it would rub against the muscle?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 27, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> all of your screws went right through the bone? I was worried about the one thatwent through mine, like it would rub against the muscle?



yeah there through the bone, i had another screw put in since then to try and push my fibula together to close the gap, I go back to see the doc on tues to see how it's going if the fibula gap hasn't healed there going to recut my tibia an push it down to close the gap on the fib. 

It's no really muscle tissue it's more just flesh your body will heal around it your 15 too you still have a good 10years of growing to go, is your plate in there for good?


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ahh good luck for that! Nahh it gets taken out in skinny people, baceuse you can see it stick out aparently.

And care to share where thoes tracks are?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 27, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Ahh good luck for that! Nahh it gets taken out in skinny people, baceuse you can see it stick out aparently.
> 
> And care to share where thoes tracks are?



yeah your better of getting it out anyway, my doc showed me pictures of people that have had things like myn kept in the legs arm's etc an have had accidents on the same area of there body and have bent the metal and they have to get surgical angle grinders to remove them with them being titanium it's not a nice sight. 

I'm not sure on what the track is actually called i just know it's in Berowra hight's there was one set that had about 7 jumps consisting 1 after the other about 7foot tall and the gaps about 3m, theres a little creek there to where we used to get water to water down the jumps..


----------



## browny (Jan 27, 2012)

got a cbr600F4I loved riding it rare to see me off it no matter what the weather until an old lady took me off at a dual roundabout haven't been able to ride it more than an hour tops before pains and muscles go weird thanks to left shoulder being messed up
..still get a leg over where I can tho same as rep's you got the bug you got it for life


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 27, 2012)

i dont know there are many creeks rinning around berowra. Could it of beed down gully road in berowra, ive heard thet there used to be some bmx tracks there that were fair big?


----------



## Gruni (Jan 27, 2012)

I like my dirt bikes and even more so since I got cleaned up on the road two years ago.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 27, 2012)

Well here is a pic of my pride and joy on my wedding day.... Can you guess which is the pride and which is the joy???


----------



## pythoncrazy (Jan 27, 2012)

View attachment 236017



Here is my toy I have a 06 harley night rod. Yes that is a turbo hanging out the side.
(May we should get together for a ride when the weather clears?)


----------



## SJPCLO (Jan 27, 2012)

Hyosung gt650r. De-restricted. Sports exhaust & carbies done. Up for sale too if anyone interested. Papers show LAMS approved so no dramas if pulled over by police


----------



## roobars (Jan 27, 2012)

My baby....


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Haha yess!! that's great mini Deegen the next generation! He's pinning that little beast made me dizzy, how old is he?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice mate, what pipe is that?




its a screaming demon exhaust mate.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 28, 2012)

The gsxr ( only a 600) and quick video of my oldmans toy twin turbo 427, big thanks to oztrack tuning Blue Mountins for there work.

Twin Turbo 427 in a VE Commodore. - YouTube


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2012)

OMG APS BIKEIES  Should get our own colours  Reptiles Represent


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's mine... crappy photos, crappy weather here in Telegraph Point - maybe better shots at the beach on a sunny day if ever we have one again! Stock standard, heated grips, ESA, ABS, quickshift, traction control, 175bhp, O-100 in 2.8, 300kph... a lot of fun !

Jamie


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 29, 2012)

Epic Chad Reed Motocross Practice - YouTube

James Stewart heli shoot and backyard riding session - YouTube

James Stewart's New Ride - Yz 250 - 2 Strokes - YouTube


Just a few vidz for the peeps that like there mx, and yes its official bubba's going bake to 2 strokes!!!


----------



## Flexxx (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry cant upload any pics i smashed my fone with them on it but i currently ride a 08 yzf450 for bush (for sale perth people), 08 crf450 for raceing and a 07 cr250 for freestyle, no longer jump or race just ride bush due to an accident. I was running an old airfilter on my freestyle bike and a small peice tore off and pluged up my carby causing it to flud. My bike cut out at the bottom of a ramp set at 85ft, rolled of the top farly quik and landed on the back of the downramp, came off with a shatterd rite wrist and elbow, dislocated rite sholder and compresion fractured spine  never give up riding tho


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 30, 2012)

Flexxx said:


> Sorry cant upload any pics i smashed my fone with them on it but i currently ride a 08 yzf450 for bush (for sale perth people), 08 crf450 for raceing and a 07 cr250 for freestyle, no longer jump or race just ride bush due to an accident. I was running an old airfilter on my freestyle bike and a small peice tore off and pluged up my carby causing it to flud. My bike cut out at the bottom of a ramp set at 85ft, rolled of the top farly quik and landed on the back of the downramp, came off with a shatterd rite wrist and elbow, dislocated rite sholder and compresion fractured spine  never give up riding tho


 
Got any x-ray pictures? compresion fracture on the spin sounds nasty, was it a fractured vertebrate? were you using the standard 38.0mm Mikuni TMX flat-slide on the 250 with the air box? bit crazy to block one of the jet's with a piece of filter was it still spuddering.. I've blocked my jets on my little thumpstar thats cause there so small and I had had a massive hole in the uni filter i was using and it sucked a **** load of sand into it.


----------



## JrFear (Jan 30, 2012)

i got a Honda PCX 125 shes a beast lol!
will upgrade soon tho once off my Ls 
looking at Honda Shadow


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 30, 2012)

JrFear said:


> i got a Honda PCX 125 shes a beast lol!
> will upgrade soon tho once off my Ls
> looking at Honda Shadow



lol pcx 125 now that's a weapon! 

My gf has a pink yw BeeWee 125 for going to the shops and cruzin around, it gets thrashed.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 30, 2012)

JrFear said:


> looking at Honda Shadow



Ooh, nice choice


----------



## Flexxx (Jan 30, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Got any x-ray pictures? compresion fracture on the spin sounds nasty, was it a fractured vertebrate? were you using the standard 38.0mm Mikuni TMX flat-slide on the 250 with the air box? bit crazy to block one of the jet's with a piece of filter was it still spuddering.. I've blocked my jets on my little thumpstar thats cause there so small and I had had a massive hole in the uni filter i was using and it sucked a **** load of sand into it.



I had pics on my old fone but i taught it how to fly haha and my air box is all choped up for seat grags so being in the weather suking in dust probly dosnt help, it was a standard filter out of an older cr i use to have, i hav about 4 or 5 fliters so one can be used while the others are drying off or spars in my toolbox, dont no why i didnt chuck it out.. And my spine was only a bunch of lil cracks in a vertebrate. My elbow and wrist were the worst of it, i have steel plates in my wrist and screws in my elbow, doc says ill never have full movment of my right arm ever again  **** happens im alive and still on my bike


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 30, 2012)

Flexxx said:


> I had pics on my old fone but i taught it how to fly haha and my air box is all choped up for seat grags so being in the weather suking in dust probly dosnt help, it was a standard filter out of an older cr i use to have, i hav about 4 or 5 fliters so one can be used while the others are drying off or spars in my toolbox, dont no why i didnt chuck it out.. And my spine was only a bunch of lil cracks in a vertebrate. My elbow and wrist were the worst of it, i have steel plates in my wrist and screws in my elbow, doc says ill never have full movment of my right arm ever again  **** happens im alive and still on my bike



**** happens when you party naked mate, If you go back a few post you'll see my last banged up leg I had a head on with my mate on our 250s the wheel hit me directly in the leg wasn't wearing my boots it broke my fib,tib i was stuck in the bush so decided to try and stand up on the broken leg and hop on my bike that was ******* oil everywhere from a cracked sump, as soon as i put pressure on it my leg the fibula shot out of my skin and my ankle went the other way, stuck in the bush for 40minutes squirting blood everywhere and looking at this bone poking out of my leg. Two morphine shots and a green whistle latter i was in la la land. I'm still in a moon boot now but doesn't stop me from riding lol


----------



## Flexxx (Jan 30, 2012)

Ouch, that would be my biggest fear is being stuck in the bush, lucky for me i was at a demo so there was a ambo and lots of green sticks, first show first jump too haha how imbaricing for me.. my bones never poked thru the skin eather, my arm was bent the wrong way and my hand was about 5' across, didnt know avout my back untill the medics got me


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 30, 2012)

Flexxx said:


> Ouch, that would be my biggest fear is being stuck in the bush, lucky for me i was at a demo so there was a ambo and lots of green sticks, first show first jump too haha how imbaricing for me.. my bones never poked thru the skin eather, my arm was bent the wrong way and my hand was about 5' across, didnt know avout my back untill the medics got me



yummy


----------



## jeramie85 (Feb 6, 2012)

figured id throw up a pic too after looking through the others the pic before i decided to paint it was red then i spent 2 days between work to give it a quick respray to tidy it up for the toy run  would have been done in a day but due to bad weather it slowed me down.... bikes are so much easier then cars to respray


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 6, 2012)

I just got back from my first ride on my bike, it was great


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 6, 2012)

jeramie85 said:


> figured id throw up a pic too after looking through the others the pic before i decided to paint it was red then i spent 2 days between work to give it a quick respray to tidy it up for the toy run  would have been done in a day but due to bad weather it slowed me down.... bikes are so much easier then cars to respray



Did you spray it in a spray booth? Looks good with the red rims.


----------



## jeramie85 (Feb 20, 2012)

hung it on the clothes line to spray it 

yeah the rims have grown on me as i was going to get them powder coated black when i got new tyres as i didnt think theyd match up 
but theyve grown on me and surprisingly alot of people thought i painted the rims red to give it the old school look and say it looks good

but ill get them done in black once i finish getting my other fairings sorted out, and modified to fit and sprayed black as the gunmetal grey was a test to see how the hq is going to look when its ready to get sprayed the same colour hopefully ill get the chance soonish to paint it


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Did you spray it in a spray booth? Looks good with the red rims.



Sprayed it in the back yard

Was a quick 2day rush job

Will be getting a fairing change and respray later this year ;-)


----------



## Revell13 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is my toy, with custom license plate 


























I know its a bit embarrassing, only a 500, but my upgrade will either be a R6 or a GSXR750


----------



## Static89 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is my ninja (and me) 2011 650 RL (Unrestricted) i ride in Queensland, this pic wa taken halfway up beachmont near mount tambourine. i have been riding for about 10 months, put on 23800 km's since new. riding is my joy, my escape, and my stress release. if i didn't have it a lot of people would be buried somewhere. 

As much as i love the idea of a Super sports bike, i think im going to stay with the sports tourer section because of the amount of KMs i do. so im thinking as a upgrade il go for a triumph sprint. but i am pretty impressed by the zx6r ninjas....  so yeah. thats me  ill upload some vids of my riding and a few more pics of my bike once i wash all the bug guts off of it from tonights ride. 


Static.

If you see me give me a wave, or the finger. either is good.


----------



## Whp71 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm built for comfort, not speed, hence.......

2002 Honda Shadow outfit.


----------



## Snakewoman (Sep 22, 2012)

I just got this a couple of weeks ago, it's a Yamaha V Star 650:


----------



## timantula (Sep 23, 2012)

View attachment 265739
View attachment 265740
View attachment 265741
View attachment 265742
View attachment 265743
View attachment 265739


----------



## sd1981 (Sep 23, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> How long has everyone been riding, and has anyone who rides road bikes had an accident?


I've been riding for 14 years, started on sporties, came off my NSR250 2 stroker, shattered a few bones, dislocated a few more, ended up with a few vertebrae in my back fusing together after they crushed, and was still in a cast when I bought my Harley... Will upload photos and X-rays when I get home..... Still love the ride though...


----------



## dangles (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm off to give the 2013 ktm dirtbike range a flogging today. Not my bikes so will be ridden hard


----------



## Venomous1111 (Sep 23, 2012)

dangles said:


> I'm off to give the 2013 ktm dirtbike range a flogging today. Not my bikes so will be ridden hard



I recently got 2 new 2013 model ktms, I have the 500exc that I'm slowly converting to supermoto and I have the 300exc (2banga) for the dirt. The 300exc is a little weapon the power, torque, throttle response, low weight is perfect for thrappin around the track or just free riding trails.


----------



## dangles (Sep 23, 2012)

Rode the 350excf, 350 free ride and 250 sx-f.

the free ride was my pick for a general trail riding. Managed to pull away from a mate that is quick on a bike( he was riding the 500exc) with the free ride. With a rrp of just under $10k it may well be my next purchase


----------



## R.Pilgrim (Oct 10, 2012)

Best of both worlds.


----------

